# Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I shot this in Neckarsulm recently. More in the gallery attached to our Stephan Reil (quattro GmbH boss) interview....
* Interview *
* Photo Gallery *


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm ([email protected])*

That thing is GORGEOUS!!
I am officially drooling!
Linder


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm (raleys1)*

that's hot. either the body cladding is more subtle, or its just the darker color.... but i like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
glad they kept the door blades.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i saw a 3.0 TDi in europe a week ago


----------

